# Making a stand for my 7x14 and X2 mill



## Ngray (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm looking for stand ideas for these two tools, and I'd like as much "get it out of the way" ability as I can without overly compromising rigidity and mass. I also need to do something for a small welding table sooner or later.

The obvious answer would be a simple 2x2 3/16-wall tubing stand, as they're both about 100lbs each. But I want to push the envelope if I can improve. 

My vague ideas are (in no order):
1) plain old stands with wheels, and fold-down locking feet. I could push them out of the way when I'm not using them, but still have rigidity when I do.

2) rotisserie stand, with the mill on top, and lathe inverted underneath. Flip off catch, and it inverts. This would look cool, but probably would never be very rigid.

3) Mass-heavy welding table, with machine tools hinged on their front nose, that swing underneath the table when not in use. This gives me a heavy welding/work bench, as well as a rigid stand, assuming that the tools are secured when in place.

thoughts?


----------



## David Kirtley (Mar 24, 2013)

At work I had them get a rolling tool chest. Makes it really nice for the lathe. Lots of drawers for stuff. There is another smaller one for the mill but I think it would have been better to get the larger in hindsight.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 25, 2013)

Ngray said:


> I also need to do something for a small welding table sooner or later.



This may be smaller and lighter than you had in mind but when I needed something small that I could put "out of the way" I picked up one of these...



http://www.stronghandtools.com/stronghandtools/products/nomad.php

I really like the design of their BuildPro tables and will either get something similar or make it myself when I have the time/need.


http://www.stronghandtools.com/buildpro/index.php

-Ron


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ngray said:


> I'm looking for stand ideas for these two tools, and I'd like as much "get it out of the way" ability as I can without overly compromising rigidity and mass. I also need to do something for a small welding table sooner or later.


A get it out of the way capability implies wheels and that means at least two.  Wheel barrel type stands are one possibility but you need removable handles.   Another possibility is a roll around toolbox with a bit of reinforcement and a pan to contain lubricants.  


> The obvious answer would be a simple 2x2 3/16-wall tubing stand, as they're both about 100lbs each. But I want to push the envelope if I can improve.


One thing to keep in mind is the need for table space outside of that needed for the lathe or mill themselves.  I would be concerned about any solution that is too small to work comfortably around.  


> My vague ideas are (in no order):
> 1) plain old stands with wheels, and fold-down locking feet. I could push them out of the way when I'm not using them, but still have rigidity when I do.


Good quality toolboxes can do the job!    I'd avoid really cheap light weight roll around toolboxes though.   

If you decide to DIY a stand consider this, build in a mid section tool box.   By mid section i mean the tool box that is often installed between a tool chest and a roll around cabinet.   I did this for the stand I have my grinders on and it makes for a nice place to put wheels, fixtures and other parts for the grinders.   Three drawer boxes are fairly cheap these days and they leave plenty of open space on the stand for other things.   It is far easier to add a set of drawer this way to a stand, table or bench than to try to DIY a set.  


> 2) rotisserie stand, with the mill on top, and lathe inverted underneath. Flip off catch, and it inverts. This would look cool, but probably would never be very rigid.


This does work well for certain types of wood working machines but I'd suggest not doing so for a mill and lathe combo.   Why?   Setups mostly.   Say you have a lathe setup for a specific operation and need to do a milling operation mid way through, will the lathe maintain setup after a flip.  Or flip that around would the mill hold a setup?    I just don't see this working out well for you.  


> 3) Mass-heavy welding table, with machine tools hinged on their front nose, that swing underneath the table when not in use. This gives me a heavy welding/work bench, as well as a rigid stand, assuming that the tools are secured when in place.
> 
> thoughts?



I don't like this at all.   Welding tables are subject to heat and distortion.   Beyond that weld splatter gets all over.     Also the use of grinders and wire brushes send grit all over the place.   Welding tables should be well away from precision machinery. 

One thing to consider is simpy putting the two tools on one stand, be it a DIY or purchased tool box.   You would likely need to set them up for access from opposite sides.  This wouldn't be too convenient though.   Very long tool boxes can be had but they get expensive fairly quick, they would allow for access from the same side with good clearance.  

One possibility for a DIY stand would be a rotary table.   Imagine if you will a really big lazy Susan that allows your lathe and mill to be spun around front to back.   This sounds good but might be more of an engineering project than you would like.  You would have to carefully position everything to keep the mass in the right place and take precautions against possible overhung loads tipping the dial out of position.  The truth is the lathe would be the big problem here, putting mass where you really don't want it on the dial.   

No matter what you do you need to acknowledge and deal with the fact that most solutions will end up very top heavy.   For your own safety take this into account.


----------



## Ngray (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a brief update. I settled on building this myself, but adding in two 3-drawer intermediate chests into it. The whole thing is 31" square, made out of 2" square tubing, with a 1.5" sanded ply top. All sitting on 5" casters, so I can tuck the mill/lathe in the corner, but bring it out to the middle of the room to really use it, and then scoot it out of the way to sweep under it.

ill update the thread as I progress.


----------



## papermaker (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to see that you went this route. I'd be a little nervous about having a welder grounded to to something with a lot of electronics attached to it.


----------

